# He made contact



## Becky

Well after 6 months Luke finally bothered to text me but was it to ask about his son NO :hissy: this the messages I have recieved 

'Heya do you fancy goin 4 a drink? x' - I didnt reply 

'?' - I replied saying I think you have the wrong person

'No i dnt!lol' - I didnt reply 

'So watcha say then?' I didnt reply 

'I knw ive been a masive prick, imature, dangerous and untrusting, i didnt treat u rite atal and u do deserve beta! I was jst acting like a stupid young boy instead of being at home with a girl and a son that needed my help. I had no thorts of any1 by myself and was selfish. I realise nw that im way 2 late and thats ok, bt want u 2 knw i thinkabout u and jacob everynite and wish i saw it b4 as nw its so late! Jst wud love 2 have a drink sumtime!' - I didnt reply plus the grammar made me cringe 

'Morning!' - I didnt reply 

'Hey cn we chat sumtime?' - I didnt reply 

'Heya, cud u let me knw if u fanct a drink sumtime>' - I didnt reply 

'Do you and jacob fancy cuming over, and i cud cook u a realy nice lunch?' - I didnt reply 

After 6 months not once has he asked how his child is! Not a mention of the thousands of pounds he owes me. He is just acting nice as pie as if nothing has happened! I have since found out that him and his new girlfriend have split up and that is the only reason he has come sniffing around! :hissy:

Sorry to bore you all with my life but he has really wound me up x


----------



## Frankie

Good on you for not replying


----------



## xxannxx

You are so much better than me for not replying, I wouldn't have been able to stop myself telling him exactly what I thought of him.


----------



## princess_bump

:hugs: so glad you didn't reply becky, can't believe he never asked about jacob :hissy: xx


----------



## LucyS

You dont need him and its great to see you feel how I do about Lee now, anger!!


----------



## CharlieP

Hmmmmph! He sounds like a real catch (not!)

The bloody cheek of him - good on you for ignoring - I think I would have replied with 7 barrels of shite (which is definitely not better than ignoring!)

You've got the moral high ground and you hang on to it! 

I have masses of respect for you

(and you're right about the grammar...cringey!!)

xx


----------



## Katieeeee

Haha wow this is REALLY similar to my situation except my baby hasn't been born yet. He got a new girlfriend 2 months after I found out I was pregnant and that was it, we didn't say a word to each other for 3 months. Which was fine by me cos I thought he really was the biggest prick in the world. Then, after 3 months of nothing he decided to message me on facebook saying he wanted to be involved again and it was all meaningless apologies and "I know I've been an arsehole but I've had time to think"....(and yeah you guessed it, he'd split up with his girlfriend). Well done for not replying, to be honest at this stage I wish I'd done the same because I gave him 1 more chance (not with me but to have contact with his son) and it's only been 2 weeks and he's already proven that he hasn't changed about 30,000 times. But time shall tell. I know I'd be better off doing it on my own and things were SO much easier the 3 months when he wasn't around.

I really do think you're doing the right thing ignoring him and have so much respect for you for doing so. For me it was guilt that made me give him another chance, I know I'd feel guilty that I hadn't given Aiden one more chance to have a daddy but I know what the outcome is gonna be in the end anyway. I hope he gets off your case soon! can't believe he didn't even ask how Jacob was. What a scumbag!! xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hug: What a jerk!


----------



## AppleBlossom

well done for standing your ground hun! How dare he think that after so long of not bothering he can just turn around and say "ok I'm ready now" cheek of it!!!


----------



## Becky

he has just text again 

'Heya, fancy a chat?' - suprise suprise I didnt reply x


----------



## Welshcob

Am really proud of you and wish I was as strong as that! I really and truly take my hat off to you. I know you did the right thing and that NO...he is right ...you do deserve better! I just wish I could be as strong as you when it came down to it. I have been suckered in so many times myself and I know they never change! So I want to give you a big hug and say well done!!! :hug: xxx


----------



## sam's mum

What is it with him and drinking?! :rofl: You'd think he'd be mentioning Jacob a bit more than drinks? :huh: 

Well done for not replying... been meaning to ask you if you want to meet up for a coffee/lunch or something sometime? x


----------



## Becky

sam's mum said:


> What is it with him and drinking?! :rofl: You'd think he'd be mentioning Jacob a bit more than drinks? :huh:
> 
> Well done for not replying... been meaning to ask you if you want to meet up for a coffee/lunch or something sometime? x

God knows sounds like he has an alcohol dependancy issue though! 

Yes that would be lovely. Ill send you my number x


----------



## sam's mum

Becky said:


> sam's mum said:
> 
> 
> What is it with him and drinking?! :rofl: You'd think he'd be mentioning Jacob a bit more than drinks? :huh:
> 
> Well done for not replying... been meaning to ask you if you want to meet up for a coffee/lunch or something sometime? x
> 
> God knows sounds like he has an alcohol dependancy issue though!
> 
> Yes that would be lovely. Ill send you my number xClick to expand...

Thanks :D We've not got much planned for the next couple of weeks! x


----------



## isil

I love the way he's so casual and informal in the majority of his texts! Like he hasn't done anything wrong, and even when he's admitting he's been wrong it kind of sounds like he's expecting you to just forgive him straight off. He should be earning your trust slowly. God some men suck.

:hugs:


----------



## edinsam

Aw becky. I want to high five Hun - you are amazing trully. U give me hope in my current situation. Woo hoo girl. Are u not a teeny bit curious to reply? I'd be going back saying " what part of no response on your previous ten texts are u not getting" 

So much respect for ya


----------



## Becky

Two new messages 

'Hey, are u free 2moz thort me u and jacob cud do sumin? Please let me knw!' - I didnt reply 

'I wish u wud jst answer me! I wont give up, ive dne that 4 2 long! I knw u hate me and i dnt blame u! If u want me 2 pee off then jst say!' - I didnt reply 

I think he is beginning to get the message x


----------



## polo_princess

Well done for standing your ground hun, youve done it on your own so far, you dont need him now :hugs:


----------



## Jem

Good for you for not replying. Especially cos he's only sniffing round now he's single again. Saddo! If he even cared slightly, he'd never have cut contact like he did xxx


----------



## Jade--x

I know the exact feeling! It's in my msn name that Tylers poorly and I know my ex can see it because normally, if I change my name he's there straight away abusing me. For example, I put I was getting a pink sat nav in it..and he changed his msn name to something about his computers amazing it's this this and that..then come on saying 'is your msn name for my benefit'..:O Then he leads it into an argument calling me a liar because there is 'no way your labour was bad! My solicitor said you're a liar. Everything you have told me is bullsh*t' - which it is't and he never once asked how Tyler was.
It's been in my msn name for the last 2 days and I know he's seen it. And he rang up threatening me that I'm going to lose as court because his new gf's dad is paying for him to have the best solicitor and he's got loads of 'evidence' against me. He just doesn't care about Tyler, just getting at me.
Lads are just tw*ts to be honest.


----------



## Pops

You already know what I think my love.

You have done the hardest part and shown you are more than capable without having him in your lives.

Onwards and updwards eh!? :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Ha ha, You go girl ! x


----------



## xJG30

Well done chick! :hugs:

I'd be too tempted to reply :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

Well done becky!!He certainly has taken his time to get in touch, I would end up replying something like, ' how about you send me the money for the drinks and ill buy jacob the 'x' that he needs ' haha! But honestly your so much stronger than me, I would give in and end up fighting back. Or worse - meeting him. Go you! Jacob doesnt need a man in his life who cares more about a pint than him. xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Good on you! You deserve so much better hun xXx


----------



## Becky

Well the texts from today are

'Morning! Do u and jacob want 2 do sumin 2day? Maybe go 2 the park?' - I didnt reply 

'Ok or cud i just c jacob 2day? I have a weeks money for him aswel, i knw thats nt much bt its a start rite?' - I didnt reply 

and I have had 4 missed calls between 5pm - 9pm - all unanswered

x


----------



## dreams

I have so much respect for you, i don't think i could be as strong as your being right now. You're doing the right thing and not getting into an arguement with him. Wish i had your strength!


----------



## Pops

Jesus, he doesn't take the hint does he!?!?

Good for you hun for ignoring him, even he must click soon that he is wasting his time :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Jade--x

I don't think I'd be able to ignore it either! Whenever my ex contacts me I'm a nervous wreck, and he doesn't stop or take the hint until I say leave me alone. Then after a few more texts or emails he gives up for a few days. 
Well done for being so strong :)


----------



## Wobbles

Stalker alert after 6 months

I'd say 6 months too bloody late as well

OMG what a position for you to be in hun :hugs: maybe his pals told him about your hot bit of stuff on FB? Assuming you maybe have some pals the same ;)

Must be hard for you though in one way.

x


----------



## Becky

Ok he is starting to scare me now! I am almost tempted to change my number 

'Mornin bex and son! Hehe u free 2day? Lunch or sumin? x'


----------



## DiddyDons

Wow your so strong. :hugs: Keep up the good work babe. I wouldnt be able to help but crumble if that was me, but Im weak :blush:


----------



## Alexas Mommy

wow! I would definitely not be pleased being contacted like that after 6 months... and ick.... the grammer/spelling is awful!


----------



## xJG30

I would get your number changed hun.. or do him for harassment :hugs:


----------



## Becky

Just when I thought the texts had stopped I just recieved this 

'Id give anything 4 us 2 be a family'

urghhhh leave me alone creap! x


----------



## xJG30

Text back telling him to leave you alone, Think that's the only way as he did mention earlier that if you told him to fuck off he would. :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:shock: I'd change your number (and keep track of all of this) if he keeps it up report him for harassment


----------



## DiddyDons

Has he been in touch anymore?> Sorry if you think im being nebby :blush:


----------



## Becky

Yes he has actually this morning 

'Heya, mornin, do u and jacob wana cum to the new forest 2day?'

Once again I didnt reply 

x


----------



## xJG30

He really is a thick twat, you think he'd take the hint :rofl:


----------



## impatient1

Good on you for not replying!


----------



## EternalRose

I just come across this thread, so how did it all go in the end? Did you tell him to piss off! You are so strong. Did he just f*** off after you gave birth then, what a poor excuse for a man!


----------



## Becky

Well I havent heard from him for a while now but he has a new girlfriend so that will keep him off my back until they fall out x


----------



## edinsam

aw becky that is just crap! to think he sent all those messages and then got a new girlfriend and buggered off again - you must be so pleased that you didnt give in again!

sorry scuse the french but what a tosser!

good on ya hun for being super strong

xxx


----------



## EternalRose

That is awful hun, he has not given you any money for your son at all? :nope:


----------



## Becky

Nope not a single penny, I have done everything bought everything all on my own x


----------



## xJG30

He's a complete prick hun, give it a few weeks and he'll come running again :dohh:


----------



## EternalRose

Becky said:


> Nope not a single penny, I have done everything bought everything all on my own x

Thats awful, he is going to regret it when Jacob gets older and has no respect for him. He made my blood boil when he said to you " Do you and jacob want to come out for lunch" as if Jacob was your friend or something. What an idiot, your so much better with out him xx


----------



## Shireena__x

yo go girl u keep not replyin!!! sho him u dnt need him no more :)


----------



## Novbaby08

Good For you, I have the same things happen with Harley's dad. I just ignore him.


----------



## xCorkettex

Serious respect for you.....it takes a seriously strong person to ignore someone like that, especially when the going gets tough (the stress that comes with being a single parent & lack of money is never an easy ride).


----------

